
Consciousness as a State of Matter - yiedyie
http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.1219
======
yiedyie
Has this been posted before here at HN ?

~~~
sp332
Yes, 4 months ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7024651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7024651)
Use the search feature at the bottom of the page here.

